# angelfish pricing?



## J-Ye (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a pair of angelfish i want to sell. Originally I got 4 juvie angels at the size of a quarter around new year and as they aged, it formed 2 pairs. atm 1 pair is in a 30g and the other is in a 20g with a redtail shark. The pair i want to sell is in the 20g tank. they spawned once and ate all the eggs shortly after. The male is gold about 4-5" with fins and the female is platinum about 3-4" with fins. I am wondering how much can i sell them for?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

J-Ye said:


> I have a pair of angelfish i want to sell. Originally I got 4 juvie angels at the size of a quarter around new year and as they aged, it formed 2 pairs. atm 1 pair is in a 30g and the other is in a 20g with a redtail shark. The pair i want to sell is in the 20g tank. they spawned once and ate all the eggs shortly after. The male is gold about 4-5" with fins and the female is platinum about 3-4" with fins. I am wondering how much can i sell them for?


Between 30 and 40 dollars for the pair.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree with Jarmilca. Those are some very nice fish. At that quality that is a very fair price.


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 16, 2009)

How vigorous are the fry? This pair of fish are most probably siblings and may in fact be the offspring of siblings. I'm always concerned about the lineage of any breeders I want.

Keeping the bloodline as broad as possible is important in ensuring healthy babies, especially with line bred fish. These fish may be more valuable seperately to collectors who are establishing their own lines....

Just a thought.


----------

